
US Senate's Armed Services Committee on Russia's Hacking - rogerthis
https://www.c-span.org/video/?420936-1/senior-intelligence-officials-testify-russias-role-electionyear-hacking&live
======
mtgx
Let's see if James Clapper, a non-convicted liar to Congress [1], tells us the
truth _now_.

[1]
[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150508/18041530944/lates...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150508/18041530944/latest-
explanation-james-clapper-lying-about-essential-nsa-spy-program-he-forgot-
about-it.shtml)

